# Help finding a nearby rattery



## NeoshoxX (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm located in Portland, Oregon. I've had rats before (previously bought by Tiffany at Timeless Tails Rattery) but it is my understanding that she's relocated. I'd like to find a rattery or rat breeder atleast somewhat close, maybe in Washington or somewhere in Portland. Google isn't giving me any that have been updated recently- I can't seem to find a website that has been updated within the past 2 years. Any help would be appreciated- thank you!
-Natasha


----------

